# What Other Amp Sounds like a Marshall JCM800...



## jerryjg

does any other production, not clone amp, sound like a jcm800, but able to be dilaed in with more modern higerh gain also?


----------



## SRD

I'm pretty satisfied with my Peavey Classic 50 2x12.
One of the bands I'm in, I need a Marshall sound but, long short short, I have to have a compact setup, so that what I'm using.
Through a full PA with a little board tweaking, without actually seeing what I'm using, I think it passes for an old Marshall (I only use a little over 1/2 the gain also).


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Mkiii


----------



## Nudge68

Try Cornford.... any of the 50 watt models. If you find one, I'm sure you'll appreciate the tone. They don't come cheap, but worth every penny.

cheers,

Matt.


----------



## The Ozzk

Rumor has it that the Peavey VTM is a JCM 800 clone...


----------



## bvoris

Marshall Mosfet Lead 100 can come pretty close and they are really cheap on ebay. (altho it is no longer in production and it is not a tube amp)


----------



## SRD

oh yeah, And I just picked up a Artist 3203 for 350 which I'm very happy with


----------



## Thiez

Splawn quickrod. 
Maybe a laney GH50L (it's a bit more compressed then a JCM though). 
Laney AOR.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Ozzk said:


> Rumor has it that the Peavey VTM is a JCM 800 clone...



Yup, and the Butcher. Not the modern one, the one from the 80s.

But the VTM and the Butcher will have a more "American" sound to them since theyre 6L6 loaded.

Theres also Ceriatone, who makes Marshall clones. I also believe the Mesa Stiletto and Atlantic amps are Mesa's take on the Marshall sound.

And if youre on a budget, theres the Peavey Windsor.


----------



## Derek S

+1 on Ceriatone. I have the 100 Chupacabra and it does a great traditional 800 tone as well as a badass, pissed off Jose 800 tone (as in way more gain/saturation). It's so close that I was debating which of the 1 watters to pick up, the JCM-1 or the JMP-1 but honestly, the JCM-1 would be redundant for me because the Chupa already nails that vibe so well, and so I've decided on the JMP-1 (if I can find one, lol).

The Quick Rod was another great recomendation...especially first gear.


----------



## Wycked Lester

jcm 900 SLx


----------



## NewReligion

I assume when you say JCM 800 you mean. 2203/2204. IMO there are a lot of good answers here. I think Lester is on the right track. Only a Marshall is going to have the Marshall snarle and EQ. I have a bogner shiva that captures what you speak of but has no headroom = too much gain. I would caution against too much gain as this will leave behind the Marshall definition.

I would if using a 2203/2204 apply a .68uf cap to the V2a cathode resistor and use a BBE Green Screamer in front of the amp. The cap will add a little smooth gain, the screamer will add more gain than a SD-1 and not add more Mids which is more of a modern metal tone. And it WILL still sound like a Marshall. Good luck.

Just my $.02

David


----------



## SRD

NewReligion said:


> I assume when you say JCM 800 you mean. 2203/2204. IMO there are a lot of good answers here. I think Lester is on the right track. Only a Marshall is going to have the Marshall snarle and EQ. I have a bogner shiva that captures what you speak of but has no headroom = too much gain. I would caution against too much gain as this will leave behind the Marshall definition.
> 
> I would if using a 2203/2204 apply a .68uf cap to the V2a cathode resistor and use a BBE Green Screamer in front of the amp. The cap will add a little smooth gain, the screamer will add more gain than a SD-1 and not add more Mids which is more of a modern metal tone. And it WILL still sound like a Marshall. Good luck.
> 
> Just my $.02
> 
> David



I agree, I use a MXR Micro Amp, adds gain, doesn't color the sound and pushes the tubes which thickens it up a little. best used 50 bucks I ever spent. It adds nicely to whatever amp I'm using at the time.


----------



## Darth Federer

Derek S said:


> +1 on Ceriatone. I have the 100 Chupacabra and it does a great traditional 800 tone as well as a badass, pissed off Jose 800 tone (as in way more gain/saturation). It's so close that I was debating which of the 1 watters to pick up, the JCM-1 or the JMP-1 but honestly, the JCM-1 would be redundant for me because the Chupa already nails that vibe so well, and so I've decided on the JMP-1 (if I can find one, lol).
> 
> The Quick Rod was another great recomendation...especially first gear.


 
You are located in NW Georgia, USA? If so, the Atlanta GC still has one combo left in stock when i was there a couple days ago. If you have to have a head then you might want to call the store and see if they can get you on a special order list if they try to put one together. I know that most retailers will not offer more of these models but the manager at this GC told me they are trying to put together a special order because of demand. I think a store in Tennessee still had one the last time i searched too. Good luck.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh duh... Forgot about the JVM.


----------



## hellride

The Peavey Windsor gets pretty close to a JCM800.
Doesn't have a "metal" sound in it though.
I boost my Windsor with a MXR Zakk Wylde overdrive and I get more gain than I need out of that combination.


----------



## LAARS

Voodoo amps V-Rock. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7qmqTKRLvE]NY Amp Show - V Rock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## V-man

You can try the MF350. 

It is a "valve state" platform based on two 2 channel amps (four modes). Amp 1 is classic-voiced, which was billed to be dialed to JCM800. Amp is modern-voiced, which includes a 3-position dial to switch mids. Thus, Amp 1 is Clean/Crunch, Amp 2 is OD1/OD2 Each channel is independently EQed and footswitchable. There is also onboard reverb and solo boost. On top of that, they are cheaply priced being misunderstood and discontinued. If you have any dialing skills and can shed the valvestate stigma, it is probably the best kept secret in Marshall History.


----------



## NewReligion

Here is Reinholds version of a 2203. IPhone just for this thread. Tone is in the ear of the beholder.

Marshall MIDS.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOuQerDF1uI]Bogner Shiva & Ibanez RG2570 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 2203xman

I think Lester has it nailed.I had the 900sl-x in a red head version.It was similar to the 800 with more gain,but for me it lost just a bit of organic harmonic tone compared to my 2203x.I used both for awhile,and the sl-x was sold,but I think it might be what you are looking for.I go for less gain ala zztop or ac/dc,and I preffered the 2203x's clean tone over the sl-x.


----------



## Derek S

Darth Federer said:


> You are located in NW Georgia, USA? If so, the Atlanta GC still has one combo left in stock when i was there a couple days ago. If you have to have a head then you might want to call the store and see if they can get you on a special order list if they try to put one together. I know that most retailers will not offer more of these models but the manager at this GC told me they are trying to put together a special order because of demand. I think a store in Tennessee still had one the last time i searched too. Good luck.



DUDE...LOL! If you only knew!!! I've been eyeballing a JMP-1 head at the Atlanta store all week (well, it's available on the GC/Atl used gear page). So I call them today, CC in hand, ready to toss down some funds to secure it until....get this...tomorrow (just paid a ton-o-bills, need reinforcement). Naturally, they tell me somebody snagged the fucker before I did. It's now on law-a-way for somebody else. I have the luck of a broke dick dog.  Thanks for the heads up regardless! Not a combo fan. I'll keep searching though, one may pop up somewhere. If not, I still have both Shiva and Mark IV gas! 


Back on topic....here's a slice of a new track I'm working on....all Chewpa:

Jam / Save


----------



## Harlequin tusk

I agree with Lester, I have a 2203 and a SLX 2100, if you lower the gain on the SLX it sounds pretty close to the 800 and has a loop. The 800 is the 1997 Guitar Center version. Both of mine have e-34l JJ power tubes in them


----------



## Harlequin tusk

LAARS said:


> Voodoo amps V-Rock. NY Amp Show - V Rock - YouTube



Wow this guy shreds! Who is he?????


----------



## LAARS

Harlequin tusk said:


> Wow this guy shreds! Who is he?????



His name is Mike Kerr, he is endorsed by Voodoo amps.

Here is another clip of him in the studio.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMD-6xZJSRk&list=UU8X4O7tGxSNAY2o92MgQmEg&index=6&feature=plcp]Voodoo Amps V-Rock Dual Lead video featuring Mike Kerr and Alex Perialas. - YouTube[/ame]

MIKE KERR - OFFICIAL WEBSITE


----------



## tresmarshallz

I always thought my jmp and SLX could do the 800 vibe, not to a T but close enough.


----------



## diesect20022000

Krank Chadwick


----------



## Cadblaster

jerryjg said:


> does any other production, not clone amp, sound like a jcm800, but able to be dilaed in with more modern higerh gain also?


 
Marshall JMD1 will get you there...........


----------



## vintagevoltage351

80's LANEY AOR !!!


----------



## SonVolt

SRD said:


> I'm pretty satisfied with my Peavey Classic 50 2x12.
> One of the bands I'm in, I need a Marshall sound but, long short short, I have to have a compact setup, so that what I'm using.
> Through a full PA with a little board tweaking, without actually seeing what I'm using, I think it passes for an old Marshall (I only use a little over 1/2 the gain also).




I played a Peavey Classic 30 today while on a mission to buy a Fender Blues Deluxe... I liked the Peavey so damn much I didn't buy anything and walked out of the store thinking maybe I was having an off day. Surely Peavey, the brand everyone was embarassed to own when I was a kid couldn't have sounded that good. I'm going back tomorrow after I give my ears a good Q-tippin' to see if it as a fluke.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

People are embarrased to own Peaveys? 

Lots of guys own the Peavey 6505/5150, and its extremely popular. And unlike other best selling amps like the Line 6 Spider, Peavey tube amps are well respected. 

...Done ranting.


----------



## SonVolt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> People are embarrased to own Peaveys?
> 
> Lots of guys own the Peavey 6505/5150, and its extremely popular. And unlike other best selling amps like the Line 6 Spider, Peavey tube amps are well respected.
> 
> ...Done ranting.



Maybe its the tacky logo and the sound of "Peavey" itself that didn't win any cool points back in the early 90's. Now im older and wiser and less superficial in my brand loyalty. The 6505 is indeed a cool amp.


----------



## Wycked Lester

the delta blues, classic 30, and classic 50 are all three great sounding tube amps. I used a classic 50 in a classic rock band for 2 years back in the 90's and it sounded great every night, and never let me down. That's another thing about peavey,...shits built like a tank.


----------



## Nudge68

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> People are embarrased to own Peaveys?



I like the 6505. It's my go to "modern" hi gain unit. I don't use my Marshalls for that tone area. 

cheers,

Matt.


----------



## Roadburn

JCM 900 MkIII.

It's an 800 + 100...
Almost like an amp that goes to 11 (goes to 20 even)


----------



## SuperBeaver

Find a Sovtek Mig.
Build in Russia in the early 90's. Based on a 2204. 
Handwired with leftover Soviet army components. 
You can get them for about £300 or $500.


----------



## leadguitarist

I own two 80's era Peavey Butchers, and yes very close to a JCM 800. With one exception, 6L6 power tubes give you much more bottom end, they are 120 watts too, so freaking loud! But pluged into the high gain input crank the pre knob and you are so freaking close to the Marshall JCM 800, if your eyes are closed you might think it was one!

They can run four, count them 4 16ohm cabs too, one head! I once ran 8 4x12 cabs, 16 ohms with two heads, just for grins. A wall of sound for sure!

They can be found on Ebay for cheap too!

Happy riffing!
John B.


----------



## leadguitarist

My set up is a 1990 JCM 900 and a 1965, real Fender Super reverb. The Butchers are retired these days!

John B.


----------



## SuperBeaver

leadguitarist said:


> My set up is a 1990 JCM 900 and a 1965, real Fender Super reverb. The Butchers are retired these days!
> 
> John B.




Was that the amp Gary Rossington played?


----------



## leadguitarist

Yes I think so, and so did a bunch of other Southern rock groups!

John B.


----------



## 2203xman

SuperBeaver said:


> Find a Sovtek Mig.
> Build in Russia in the early 90's. Based on a 2204.
> Handwired with leftover Soviet army components.
> You can get them for about £300 or $500.


 I've owned a mig-50 for about ten years,very cool amp.Sounds more like a bassman,lots of clean headroom,but with the right od pedal it rocks....I think Gary Rossington played a Peavey mace.


----------



## nedcronin

Nice Super


----------



## jross68052

I think the late model Marshall JMP is very close to a JCM800


----------



## Strateuphoria

jross68052 said:


> I think the late model Marshall JMP is very close to a JCM800



Any non master volume Marshall could also be modded within minutes to be a 2204/2203


----------



## RiverRatt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> People are embarrased to own Peaveys?
> 
> Lots of guys own the Peavey 6505/5150, and its extremely popular. And unlike other best selling amps like the Line 6 Spider, Peavey tube amps are well respected.
> 
> ...Done ranting.



The early solid-state Peavey amps were an icepick in the ear. I don't believe there's ever been a worse-sounding amp than a 1980's solid-state Peavey combo. If I saw a band setting up with those combos with the silver wings on the sides, they lost any credibility and cool factor immediately. There's a mom & pop store nearby that has some of the old Peavey Classics and Deuces that sound awful. I just never liked their amps or PA gear. To someone who was around back then, yes, they were an embarrassment. Even the guys with Crate amps made fun of the guys with Peavey amps.


----------



## jross68052

I'm with on the Peavey Amps but not the PA gear. Peavey PA stuff is pretty kick ass.


----------



## diesect20022000

jross68052 said:


> I think the late model Marshall JMP is very close to a JCM800


 yeah the difference is the headshell.

they're the same circuit.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

There are a number of different JCM800 models - NMV, MV, channel-switchers and other variations. I used 2205 and 2210 50/100W channel switchers throughout the early and mid 90's, but wanted to duplicate my tone using a newer amp and a better clean channel. The Peavey Classic 50 series were pretty close back then before JCM800's were even on the map of collectability. I had the Classic 50W head and a 50W 2x12 version, and I did not like the speakers in their combos. Regardless, the control layout was similar and so was the tone and gain. It wasn't quite as aggressive sounding as a Marshall, but no one else would know. It was actually better in many ways, such as EQ control, reverb, clean channel, FX loop, etc. I really dug the Classics for several years. Then I started making money and that's when the trouble began - you know, with numerous guitars and amps and stuff.

Story:
The 2210 100W JCM800 I had - those amps weren't very respected back in the day, not the god-tone amps they're referred to as today. I hacked that thing up good. I drilled holes in the panels off-center, added switches and a 12v wall wart inside to power some effect experiemnt I was doing at the time. I got rid of it around 1998 for $300. Then I walked into Guitar Center last year and suddenly saw it sitting on top of a 4x12 with a tag of $1,100. I plugged it in and it sounded terrible. I was like "what's the deal with this switch on the front panel... wait a second... THAT'S MY OLD AMP! I called a sales guy over and I said,_ "I'm pretty sure this is my old amp, and I hacked it up in the 90's. I drilled holes in the back for an extra FX loop. It probably doesn't work. If you open it up and find a brown Radio Shack power supply in there, it was definately mine. If that's mine, it's all messed up."_

Three days later I came back and it was gone.


----------



## Kylelagz

+10000 for the Laney aor. I have a pro tube 100 that ive ben using for years. the push pull eq gives it so much gain going straight in. you have to mess with it to get a nice sound but i got it for a peavey valve king so i cant complain! just got a jmp 2204 so obviously thats my new thannnnng.

but aor is the way to go imo especially if you want a really agressive drive.


----------



## John 14:6

Splawn amps will do the 800 thing and more modern tones all day long. Check out the Quickrod and the Nitro.


----------



## tattoedvoodoo

Thiez said:


> Splawn quickrod.
> Maybe a laney GH50L (it's a bit more compressed then a JCM though).
> Laney AOR.



I have an AOR 50 pro tube. awesome amp. I get that glassy sound out of it. " that's how I explain the sound" I also have a marshall jvm 210 and a jcm 800. the laney holds it's own everytime. pending the night I sometimes prefer it


----------



## Billyblades

Depends on your budget.
Jet city jca20h is basicly a shrunken master volume amp
Peavey classics will get you there

The amp that suprised me the most and actually the "first " Marshall clones is the Laneys.
the gh50l i had was spot on jcm800 but with extra gain on tap with a flip of a switch.
Glassy tone, raw mids and decent lowend too. And "inexpen!sive "!!!
One of the most dynamic amps i ever played. Pick attack alone was sweet!


----------



## pbmw

I'll second the JCA20h. It's like a littel JCM800 without the tinitus


----------



## Quasar-Kid

pbmw said:


> I'll second the JCA20h. It's like a littel JCM800 without the tinitus



This ^


----------



## dptone5

Marshall 6100 30th Anniversary in Crunch Mode B - definately sounds like an 800 with more bottom end.

DP


----------



## custom53

Old Peavey Butchers... Very cheap right now.. Made in the '80s.. Especially if you find one with the matching cabinet with Celestion 85s still in it..
120 Watts with 6L6GCs in it.. And they were built like a tank...!


----------



## jvm210guy

RiverRatt said:


> The early solid-state Peavey amps were an icepick in the ear. I don't believe there's ever been a worse-sounding amp than a 1980's solid-state Peavey combo. If I saw a band setting up with those combos with the silver wings on the sides, they lost any credibility and cool factor immediately. There's a mom & pop store nearby that has some of the old Peavey Classics and Deuces that sound awful. I just never liked their amps or PA gear. To someone who was around back then, yes, they were an embarrassment. Even the guys with Crate amps made fun of the guys with Peavey amps.



I don't know about "back then", but the 5150 is just a legendary amp in some circles. I can't use it for the music I play now, but if I played metal again one day the 5150 or the 6505+ would be top on my list.. Doesn't matter how they look, because those amps do high gain maybe better than any other brand I've heard.


----------



## Smokie 54

That sounds exactly like a Peavey VTM-60. Yes, it is hard to get closer to the sound of the venerable JCM800 2204 Lead 50, for example. Plugged into a good 4x12 loaded w/ Celestions you can easily get anywhere from _almost _exact, to some of the more popular and obvious modifications in terms of gain or tone shaping. I had a really nice 2204 made in 1983 that I sold some time back rather than modify. When I got the VTM-60 I thought it sounded very similar and also could sound like it was being pushed harder. Later when I got hold of the schematics it shocked me to see it was for all practical purposes the same circuitry. Similar to the way the 5F6-A Bassman morphed into the JTM. So it's a good thing. 

The VTM-60 is in fact a clone of the 2204 with a few small "improvements" to increase its flexibility and add a few more watts of output power. The tone stack is the same, by the way. 

The second stage 10k cathode resistor is changed to 6.8k in the VTM. This warms it up a bit but not into higher gain. There is a 470pF cap added late in the circuit to take off excessive high end (it still has loads of high end). And the use of 6L6s in place of EL34s takes it back to Bassman-pre JTM in terms of output tubes. Then Peavey added the mini-switches, which can be used to switch the cathode biasing and bypass caps, etc. to get progressively higher gain, surprizingly without the buzzsaw. 

I had mine professionally modified to allow for the use of EL-34 tubes (very simple). That works great and with an adjustable trimpot I can use those, KT-77, E34L, 6V6, or the stock 6L6 and bias them to where I like. I use matched pairs of NOS EL34s from the Siemens factory which are great. I've used KT-77s and E34Ls w/ great results. The 6L6 is a great sound too. But the EL34s give the classic British overtones and I've gotten used to them. 

It's reliable as the sun and loud as hell for 60 watts. Roar is the word. It's got a good tube buffered effects loop that's out of the circuit when not plugged into. Yes, these are a real bargain used.


----------



## Smokie 54

And then a different approach is the Tech 21 Trademark 10 which is an analog simulation that can be switched to a Marshall tone shape, and whichever speaker eq, and plugged into a 4x12 can achieve heavy 800 territory. It's a fun thing for quick jams or practice.


----------



## S9X

Sovtek MIG amps are close too. VTM is supposed to be designed after Arredondo modded Marshall, of course power amp is typical Peavey (a bit crappy design, IMHO). I would consider Laney amps also (AOR/Protube/GH series), those are pretty much hotrodded Marshalls. Last but not least - Ampeg VLs, but they are less reliable, althought they can be improved with simple mods. Ooops. Just spotted somebody mentioned Jet City... JCA20H is circuit-wise an exact copy of Atomic 16, which can be considered as Mike Soldano take on modded 800s. Despite that it is PRC made, it's amazingly well built for the price and very easy to work on, topology is identical to 800s (3 gain stages and CF, with simple components values change it can get pretty close.)


----------



## paul-e-mann

Digitech has a JCM800 model in their muti-effects pedal. I'll let you decide if its any good.


----------



## Durden

Laney AOR Pro-tube lead, handwired and pissed off ...Factory hot rodded. It'll take you further than a 800, ....you'll need to hot' rod the 800 to keep up with stock AOR. 

Tone heaven, and FUCKING LOUD!!!! 

My favourite amps both The AOR & 800, well a rodded 800


----------



## EndGame00

Of you can also go for a Fargen Olde 800 head.... I'm saving up for that one.... I'm actually torn if I should go for that or the Mini Plex head.


----------



## Slowhand66

A Splawn QR will get you JCM800 and hot rodded JCM800 tones all day. A used one can be had for about the same price as a used JCM800


----------



## zepplin490

A Randall Rm100, RM50,RM4 Preamp or RM1250.. these amps with a Stock SL+ module or espescially with a Jaded Faith Mods 59RR Custom Module, Or if you want the modded 800 sound a Jaded Faith Mods QuickMod GT is your ticket... Not alot of people know about these amps but they have modular preamps that can be swapped in and out of the amps, There are hundreds of custom modules available that accurately recreate the tones from about any famous amp out there. So you can pick your favorite amps and put them all in a 3 channel setup or 4 channels with the rm4 preamp.. the marshall modules sound alot better with EL34's in the poweramp which i just found out..
-mp-


----------



## Darth Federer

Just picked up a Splawn Super Sport. It has a Plexi mode and a jcm800 mode. Sounds fantastic. Built like a tank.


----------



## mariosoldano

Cadblaster said:


> Marshall JMD1 will get you there...........









YEAH !!!!!


----------



## alhayesmusic

Carvin x100b early versions


----------



## marshallmellowed

jerryjg said:


> does any other production, not clone amp, sound like a jcm800, but able to be dilaed in with more modern higerh gain also?



Not sure if you're looking for a Marshall, since you posted in the "Other Amps" section, but the JVM(4 channl version) would be a good choice. The OD1 channel is voiced like a JCM800, the OD2 channel has more of a "modern" voicing. Both channels have more than enough gain(no pedals needed). If you already have a JCM800, just boost it at the front end and use a good graphic EQ to scoop the mids and boost the low end a little.


----------



## Landshark

pbmw said:


> I'll second the JCA20h. It's like a littel JCM800 without the tinitus



I third that. They sound awesome.


----------



## Speeddemon

LEAD 100 Mosfet, Boost Channel (with footswitch inserted of course!) with Gain around 6 or 7, Gain pulled, Volume above 7 (master around 2, and if you don't have neighbours, go ahead, make it 3... )
B/M/T on 10 and Tone between 2 and 4 (to taste).





I just had a buddy over with his new 5150 III 50W and showed him the venerable MOSFET head with these settings. Classic Marshall all the way.
(Too bad those settings don't convey well to the clean channel; too bright) He loved it too.
Mind you, I do have the full stack below it.


----------

